# Screen capture from iTunes movie



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

We just aquired an iTunes copy of a movie in which my wife had a small part (extra).

I tried the usual Shift-Command-3 to capture a single screen but all I got was a nice gray checkerboard which I think is part of the DRM to avoid exactly what I wanted to do.... 


Has anyone successfully done a screen capture from an iTunes movie and if so how?


TIA


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

rgray said:


> We just aquired an iTunes copy of a movie in which my wife had a small part (extra).
> 
> I tried the usual Shift-Command-3 to capture a single screen but all I got was a nice gray checkerboard which I think is part of the DRM to avoid exactly what I wanted to do....
> 
> ...


Play it on your iPhone using Home sharing and do a screen shot from there.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

The screencapture command in Terminal can be used. 

Best bet is to pause the playback, set up the Terminal command, move the Terminal window out of the way and hit return. 

The following will copy the captured screen to the clipboard:

screencapture -c



To get a bullseye to select which part of the screen is captured use:

screencapture -c -i


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*Thank you both.*

Thank you both. 

The 'Home Sharing' method worked perfectly.

I'll try terminal later.


----------

